# Hi from TN



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome,
from Ripley, TN on the other side. I am North of Memphis


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep, welcome. Lot's of guys from the Great State on here.:wink:


----------



## tbreed725 (Aug 31, 2007)

seems to be a great sites lots to take in but anything to do with archeri i enjoy. thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

How's it going, I am from Hixson (chattanooga). I pretty much a newbie also but welcome anyways.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Now we starting to get more and more of those East Tennessee boy's on here. :welcome: Sit back and get ready to learn stuff you never knew, you never knew.


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

DBiggers said:


> Now we starting to get more and more of those East Tennessee boy's on here. :welcome: Sit back and get ready to learn stuff you never knew, you never knew.


:chortle:Ain't it the truth!:thumb:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

:welcomesign:from west tn.


----------



## tbreed725 (Aug 31, 2007)

appreciate the welcomes


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

outback jack said:


> :welcomesign:from west tn.


Yea south west..............anything south of Jackson is Buford Pusser territory.
I live north west. Just north of Dyersburg and east of Newbern.
Davy Crocket territory.
It's good to see some west Tn boys on here though...... I was felling left out.
I get down to The river and Pickwick every April to catch some Strippers and smallies. I will have to admit...........south west TN is much much prettier.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

revwilder said:


> Welcome,
> from Ripley, TN on the other side. I am North of Memphis


Hey Ripley man....... I live In Yorkville, home of the international washer pitchin championship.
I used to live in Covington, Halls, Gates, Dyersburg and Roellen.
I knew a few people from Ripley maybe you knew them too. pm me.
Did this drought mess up the Tomato crop this year??? LOL


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

tbreed725 said:


> just sayin hi from the volunteer state.lots of good info on here.


I did not want or mean to leave you out........Welcome to AT. it's alot like a big family around here.
You have your loved ones and then you have a good fight every now and then but there is no harm done. 
You will learn Plenty and will become addicted. Have a good time.


----------



## tbreed725 (Aug 31, 2007)

ive already learned alot just from being on here today, i am addicted as you say already to anything to do with bows/ bowhunting.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk tbreed725. Have fun here.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here.


----------



## TreeApron (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

